# recipe thread



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

feel free to post any bodybuilder friendly recipes if you have em pictures are also good


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Fruity protein porridge

•	60g old fashioned rolled oats

•	Half grated apple

•	1 scoop of vanilla extreme whey

•	Handful raisins or blueberries

•	Sprinkle of cinnamon

•	Handful chopped nuts and seeds

In a large bowl (remember it will grow over night) mix the oats with milk or water, carefully then add protein powder mix well. Then add the grated apple, seeds or nuts and raisins or blueberries then sprinkle desired amount of cinnamon on top. Lastly cover with cling film and warm through in the morning.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Now this is the kinda thread I'm talking about!!


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Subscribed! As Dorsey says - that's what I'm talkin bout! ;-)


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

My mass gaining shake>

one blender

30 gms of protein powder

one banana

50 ml of low fat yogert

two eggs

50 gms of rolled oats

10 ml of evoo

add water to taste....

normally gives 800 calories+ great for a mid afternoon top up!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

fredee I'd boke at the thought of raw eggs in there, but like the idea behind it.


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm a chef so recipies is something I'm actually good at lol!  Here's my recipe for protein pancakes - I've put quantities for an idea of ratios but you can adapt it to however much oats etc. you need for your diet - it really works whatever you throw in!

Mix together in a bowl:

80g Oats

6 Egg whites

2 desert spoons cottage cheese - this makes the pancakes soft

150ml skimmed milk or water

For flavour, you could also add:

1/2 a bananna

Grated apple

Cinnimon

Sultanas

Honey

Protein Powder (they're really good with chocolate protein!)

Or for savory pancakes try adding some garlic puree and mixed herbs or tomato paste.

This is easy - just mix all that stuff together in a bowl and dolop onto a hot non-stick frying pan (I don't bother with fat but you could use 1 cal spray) - if it looks like it's sticking try letting it cook a little more - once bubbles start forming on the top you should be able to flip it with no problems! Add a little more water or milk for thinner pancakes or a little less for thicker drop scones. If your short of time in the mornings then you can make these the night before so that they're ready when you get up!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Slightly better for you chocolate cups

•	100g 70% dark chocolate

•	Half jar of all natural crunchy peanut better

•	bun baking tray and small bun cases

Melt three quarters of the chocolate, add a large tbsp. to each bun case. Lay flat in the freezer for five minutes, slightly warm the peanut butter and add a teaspoon to each bun case on top of frozen chocolate. Melt remaining chocolate then add tbsp. of chocolate to cover the peanut butter return to freezer for 5 minutes.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Allenb said:


> fredee I'd boke at the thought of raw eggs in there, but like the idea behind it.


Believe me you dont taste any of the ingredients it just makes a nice smooth shake, if you think the oats are an issue, use readybrek, the olive oil if used is just good to get healthy fats in and to up the calories.....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cathy said:


> I'm a chef so recipies is something I'm actually good at lol!  Here's my recipe for protein pancakes - I've put quantities for an idea of ratios but you can adapt it to however much oats etc. you need for your diet - it really works whatever you throw in!
> 
> Mix together in a bowl:
> 
> ...


I tried this today and all i got was a pan full of scrambled mush. Taste was OK, but how do you stop it falling apart.


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> I tried this today and all i got was a pan full of scrambled mush. Taste was OK, but how do you stop it falling apart.


Humm ... it works for me - sorry - maybe you need to let it cook longer before flipping it? Try reducing the milk/water or cottage cheese slightly too?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

OK I'll try less water next time, thank's.


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

Protein pancakes (makes 4 pancakes 2 servings)

•	2 tbsp. of peanut butter

•	100g of instant oats

•	1 scoop of Extreme pro 6 or 4 egg whites

•	2 whole eggs

•	Sweetener to taste

With a hand mixer combine all ingredients together, in a non-stick pan add a quarter of the mixture turning over when slightly firm, serve with either fruit, honey or yogurt or all three.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

100g All-Bran

2 whole eggs

250ml boiling water

2 scoops protein powder

Mix the All-Bran with the boiling water, give a quick stir. Add the 2 whole eggs & protein powder mix all together and put into a microwavable dish (approx 9x9") Microwave for 3-4 minutes and its done.

The whole cake will give 50g carbs, 80g Protein & 14g Fat. Therefore ½ the cake gives 25 carbs 40 protein & 7g fat.


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a recipe for healthy flapjacks and protein bars please?

Also any ideas for cottage cheese, cant eat it on its own but maybe mixed / blended with some other ingredients?

Thanks!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Someone on here (cant remember who) swears by mixing it with p.butter....not sure i'd fancy it though!


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmm guess I can try it to see!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

super food protein shake

2 scoops of EXTREME NUTRITION blueberry or vanilla whey protein

handfull of blueberries

1 large tablesppon of manuka honey

1 small pot of pro biotic yogurt

50g of oats or a small banana

ice

blend togther


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

peanut brittle protein shake

2 scoops of EXTREME NUTRITION vanilla whey protein

2 tbsp of light angel delight butterscotch powder

1 large tbsp crunchy peanut butter

ice

add all ingredients to a blender and mix well


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

These all sound awesome!! Gna be trying a few of these when I get back home!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I want how fredee gets away with raw eggs Is just pick on the wee guy month then LMAO lol


----------

